# Does eircom own meteor?



## putsch (11 Mar 2010)

I've been trying to get a billing problem I have with meteor for mobile broadband resolved for ages - lots of calls and emails - no joy.

I'm trying to identify a named person to write to with my story and looking at the website it seems meteor is owned by eircom - is that correct? If so I have my man!


----------



## boaber (11 Mar 2010)

sure is

[broken link removed]


----------

